# hypothroid



## irish2002 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have hypothroid, I had my thyroid out about two yrs ago and am on synthroid now. My problem is I am putting on so much weight!! I count calories and walk (briskly ) about 4 miles a day. Is there anyone out there with this or can help me.....what can I do to take off the weight?? Please!!


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

When was your last full workup? Thyroid levels can take quite a while to stabilize after a thyroidectomy. Was it a full removal or partial?

A lot of doctors cut you loose after a few weeks with no real long term follow up. In the same time, your levels could be all over the place.

You know. If you are truly not eating any more than usual and are gaining weight, my own instincts tell me that your levels are off....a TSH test alone won't cut it...you need a full workup - TSH, Free T3, Free T4 at a minimum.


----------



## irish2002 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes I have a full work up every three mo. Also it was only a parcial thyroid ectomy. They took the entire right side. No my eating has not increased. I take in 1200 cal. a day and walk two miles at lunch and two after work. My wt has steadly increased! Over 70 lbs now! My indocronoligest says cut down the food so I did that and went to 1000 cal a day. Nothing has changed. Im frustrated and depressed!!


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

If I had to bet, I would say the other half of your thyroid, which was working is now starting to die off - that's why I asked if it was a full removal or partial. This happened to my mother...same thing...she had a partial thyroidectomy, her labs looked normal due to the replacement hormones but a few months later she needed an increase cause the "good" half of her thyroid that was left started dying off but it took a little while of "sputtering out" before it completely died off.

It is pretty common from what I understand to have half a thyroid work for a while and then stop functioning properly or it might function intermittently.


----------



## irish2002 (Mar 16, 2007)

Heres the thing...doc said my numbers are pretty good. She adjusts my meds every so often and tells me my wt is throughing it off. I dont want to look like this! Have you heard of any foods or somthing I can do to get my metabolism going!! Just when I think things are working, and I drop three lbs. the next week I put four back on!!! Have you or anyone heard of any special way to eat with this condition?? Grains, no grains? Fruit or no fruit? Carbs or no Carbs? Thanks!!


----------



## Aunty Body (Mar 15, 2007)

What other symptoms do you have besides the weight gain? Changes in skin, lungs, belly, fatigue, etc.


----------



## sandy with hypothyroid (Mar 18, 2007)

I have hypo thyroid also and I have gained so much and I have a hard time losing it! I need help too! Is anyone familiar with Alvidar?


----------



## dyanneh1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have hypo thyroid I found out 5 days ago. I was prescribed levothyroxine. My doctor told me I would lose weight on this medication. I just don't know much about this condition and was wondering if anyone could give me some advice.


----------



## Aunty Body (Mar 15, 2007)

I have found too many doctors look just at "lab numbers" and not the patient---so if you don't do what you're "supposed" to do, then it's your fault.

Get copies of your labs. There are so many things that can be going on...

There is a good book written by a doctor who is recognized as a leading authority on thyroid disease and other hormonal disorders. He has co-written a book that is very comprehensive and easy to read and understand, it's called:

"The Everything Health Guide to Thyroid Disease". In it, Dr. Theodore C. Friedman, states: "One size does not fit all. You really have to individualize the treatment to the person."

He has been featured in the March 9-11, 2007 USA WEEKEND publication where he was interviewed by Susan T. Lennon for the Health Brief feature.


----------

